# MK2 1.8t mounting help



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

I have done quite a few swaps in the past but never a 1.8t. I was wanting to get some information on how to mount the motor in the MK2. I have heard there are mounts that need to be welded in? I have searched and came up with nothing but wiring threads. Anybody have any links to any build threads? Maybe a FAQ for the 1.8t swap? TIA!


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Maybe this can help you
http://www.golf2tfsi.de/
http://www.dutchbuild.com/


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: (2fast4you2)*

I spoke with a friend of mine and he said all the mk2 mount brackets bolt to the 1.8t and it bolts right in. Is this correct?


----------



## johnsomj (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (vr2jetta)*

i believe it's only on the AEB blocks, and one other code block who's name is escaping me right now, that the mounts bolt right on. I'm in the middle of mine and it's a complicated swap, i had to get an awp exhaust manifold to move the turbo to bypass the rear mount and i'm not suffering with the whole transmission problem as i'm running a 9a, and didn't think about the size of the flywheel being almost as big as my current trans, which i will just have to drive light until I can afford a 6 spd. also, on the AEB block you need to get an ABA oil filter housing to bypass the front mount.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (johnsomj)*

mk2 and mk3 mounts will bolt right up to the 1.8T.


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Well, the 9a is an old linkage shift 8v tranny, right? Or do they use that code in the newer trannys? I would prefer to use an 02a considering Ive done many of those in 8v/12v/16v cars before, but if thats not an option then so be it.


----------



## Batrugger (Jun 17, 2005)

Hopefully i will be dropping mine in for test fitting this week. I have an AWP with an O2J. I got a front cross member from a VR6 Passat because it is a lot stronger and will use the MK3 VF front motor mount. The rear subframe is from a 90 MK2 and I am using the MK3 VF transmission mount. I also got the transmission mount bracket from the same VR6 Passat. I will use the stock rear mount for now. Hopefully it will all bolt up with no issues.


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: MK2 1.8t mounting help (vr2jetta)*

For a 4-cyl, you can use the stock pass mount from a MKII or MKIII as bonesaw said. For the front, some people use the MKIII TDI mount. Others use the stock MKII one (might have to get longer starter bolts). For the tranny bracket/console, that's usually the only one you have to change. Get the 02A/02C one and support bracket if you want to make it a bit stronger (you'll have to shave it a bit for some cable-shift/hydro clutch units).
If you have troubles with the front crossmember mount, get the one for the MKII diesel/TD. It's smaller in diameter and won't interfere. I've heard the solid MMP or BB mounts work as well.


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: MK2 1.8t mounting help (dubCanuck1)*

Good info! Thanks guys!


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_mk2 and mk3 mounts will bolt right up to the 1.8T.

awp - rear bracket gets in the way of the coolant line... So you have to grind down the bracket. If you gave all mk4 accessorys the back bracket for them as well.
So it does bolt up... But if you wanna turn it on ya gotta do these custom steps... So just FYI ...


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: MK2 1.8t mounting help (dubCanuck1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubCanuck1* »_For a 4-cyl, you can use the stock pass mount from a MKII or MKIII as bonesaw said. For the front, some people use the MKIII TDI mount. Others use the stock MKII one (might have to get longer starter bolts). For the tranny bracket/console, that's usually the only one you have to change. Get the 02A/02C one and support bracket if you want to make it a bit stronger (you'll have to shave it a bit for some cable-shift/hydro clutch units).
If you have troubles with the front crossmember mount, get the one for the MKII diesel/TD. It's smaller in diameter and won't interfere. I've heard the solid MMP or BB mounts work as well.

not sure if the 02j mounts up the same in mk2 subframe. Mk2 rear subframe runs mk2 mounts and mk3, mk3 mounts.
I think with vr6 mk3 rear cradle and passat front xmember the motor might sit funny.
I can tell you this, I have awp with corrado 02a (stock g60) the trans bolts up in most of the places to the motor but not all. I used all stock stuff from corrado g60, but the motor moved too much. 
It was recommended to run the mk3 stuff but involved swapping out the subframe and I had my motor in right already. I like the bbm mount. My rear engine mount is stock and needs replacing so I'm gonna go solid mk2 with rubber, g60 trans solid rubber. This is the optimal setup for popping a 1.8t in. 
I went for simple because without a garage and not oodles of cash my method was the right fit for me. 
Manual rack, no a/c. As far as I know I'm the only one on the text who had the right size for the awp belt with out a/c or ps. It's different from the 1.8t FAQ because the person who did this had underdrive pulleys... Not sure of they updated it.
In looking back I may have went aeb with stock management as the stuff is reall not difficult to swap over to mk2 electronics. But they both have there ups and downs... It's your project get nutty.
Megasquirt 1 wasted spark it's like 4-5 sensors that's it.
Air inlet temp
water temp
throttle switch (obd-1 mk3 aba manual trans
02 (wideband lc-1)
and crankshaft position sensor.
Tt mk4-mk2 manifold 
Passat wagon vr6 ob1 throttle cable
I used the stock rado rad and fan, you have to get creative with water lines. I kept the mk4 stuff pretty much in tact for no particular reason other than I had all them and my rado stuff. 
The mk4 has sooooooo much emissions stuff which is why making everythin simple cleans up the engine bay significantly.
Simple was my mantra because this kind of stuff can get complicated very fast.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: MK2 1.8t mounting help (CorradoFuhrer)*

Many people and myself got wet and burned trying to get the water lines just right. The heater core lined up but broke my plastic stock lines coming through the firewall from the core be because they were deteriorated and the awp can put a bit of stress on them because it's not exactly perfect but close.
Good luck.


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: MK2 1.8t mounting help (CorradoFuhrer)*

Yeah. The 02J can mount up no problem with the stock mounts. For my MKII TDI, I used all the stock mounts and brackets. The only catch was that the tranny needed the 02A/C console (I bought the bracket as well for added support). 
If you do use a MKII/III front bracket, you'll have to clock your oil cooler a little so that your coolant lines fit. VR6GTI'00' did one and had a lot of good documentation on his troubles.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=808137
The beauty of using the stock MKII mounts and locations is that you don't need custom-length driveaxles, just 100mm axles from a MKII and the TDI stubaxles from a MKIV (If you're using an 02J). You do have to be careful with the turbo clearance.


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

we've been working on the same swap for about 2-3 days now...
1. passenger side bracket mounts fine to the block BUT sits too high
2. tranny bracket mounts to the O2J but there's 1 bolt hole missing so you're running only 2 bolts - also the MK2/3 bracket is threaded so the bolts thread into the bracket, where the O2J itself is also threaded - meaning you have to drill out the bracket or the tranny (bracket would be easier...)
3. the front bracket on the MK2 seems too high up and as mentioned - you`ll need longer bolts....looking at using the MK3 damper....
basically with all of them bolted in the engine is tilted towards the driver side...oh also - my MK3 tranny bracket bolt locations were off by a few mm so I had to make the holes bigger to get them to align...


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: (nitec)*

Hmm. That's odd. I used the NA MKII diesel mounts (all of them). Other than finding a longer starter bolt for the 02J starter, it fit right in there with no issues (other than the mounts were kind of soft and I needed to muscle the engine around a bit to get the bolts to fit right.
I'm doing a TDI swap from a MKIV, so it's a little different, but not that much. 
http://www.urofixx.com/forums/...t=125
The tranny console fit just right for me. All 3 bolts.
Pic of the front mount.
http://www.canadubs.com/images/DSC01674-sm.jpg


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

i should clarify - it "fits" - everything bolts on and the engine can be mounted, however we're unhappy with the tilt of it....the way the mounts sit the engine seems tilted to the right which doesn't sit well with the owner for some reason...they`re going hunting for the front damper tomorrow...
does anybody have a picture of a MK3 rear engine bracket and the damper? is the damper similar to the tranny bracket - ie sitting vertically or similar to the MK2 back mount - sitting horizontally? I am asking because I am holding both the MK2 and MK3 brackets and the MK2 has 3 holes to mount to the damper, while the MK3 only has one making me believe the damper looks like the tranny one...unfortunately the MK3 donor car is in the dump now so I can't pull that off of it...
also - dubCanuck1 - do you have a part number for that belt? I think its 35" but if there's a VW part I can just buy it would make my life easier...


_Modified by nitec at 11:19 PM 1-8-2010_


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: (nitec)*

Ahh. Sounds like you're having similar behaviour to some VR swaps. If I recall correctly, using a Corrado subframe fixes the "tilt". I'm sure if bonesaw chimes in, he'll have that info handy.
I'll try to dig up that number. I ordered mine from the UK only to find out there was a standard belt that you could get on this side of the pond.


----------



## nitec (Jan 31, 2006)

we ended up grinding down the rear passenger mount...the engine is level now and is ready for the wiring...


----------



## Batrugger (Jun 17, 2005)

I dropped mine in last night. You can check it out in the last post. It all looks pretty straight and level.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...89311


----------



## ryahogue (Apr 1, 2016)

bonesaw said:


> mk2 and mk3 mounts will bolt right up to the 1.8T.


What about the agu 1.8t

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

